# dies anyone use milk?



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

*does anyone use milk?*

ive heard about use cream cheese and yogurt or other dairy products but does anyone give their dogs a bowl of milk during the day or on certain days. If so what kind whole milk skim 1 percent?

Thank You :roll:


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

mypitgia said:


> ive heard about use cream cheese and yogurt or other dairy products but does anyone give their dogs a bowl of milk during the day or on certain days. If so what kind whole milk skim 1 percent?
> 
> Thank You :roll:


You should not give your dog COWS MILK nor do you give your dog Cream Cheese.

NOT TO GIVE YOUR DOG

PASTEURIZED COWS MILK is a process of heating a food, usually liquid, to a specific temperature for a definite length of time, and then cooling it immediately. This process slows microbial growth in food. Homogenization (chemistry), or homogenisation, is any of several processes used to make a chemical mixture the same throughout the process of pasteurized cows milk ((you can give fresh cows milk (raw) has not went through the process for human consumption))

CREAM CHEESE is a sweet, soft, mild-tasting, white cheese, defined by the US Department of Agriculture as containing at least 33% milkfat (as marketed) with a moisture content of not more than 55%,

SOUR CREAM is a dairy product rich in fats obtained by fermenting a regular cream by certain kinds of lactic acid bacteria.[1] The bacterial culture, introduced either deliberately or naturally, sours and thickens the cream. Although sour cream is only mildly sour in taste, its name stems from the production of lactic acid by bacterial fermentation, a process referred to as "souring".

YOU CAN GIVE TO YOUR DOG

YOGURT is a dairy product produced by bacterial fermentation of milk. Fermentation of lactose produces lactic acid, which acts on milk protein to give yoghurt its texture and its characteristic tang. Dairy yoghurt is produced using a culture of Lactobacillus delbrueckii subsp. bulgaricus and Streptococcus salivarius subsp. thermophilus bacteria. The milk is heated to about 80 °C to kill any undesirable bacteria and to change the milk proteins so that they set together rather than form curds.

COTTAGE CHEESE is a cheese curd product with a mild flavor. It is drained, but not pressed, so some whey remains and the individual curds remain loose.

GOATS MILK you can give raw (fresh) or powered, its fat count is higher and easier for dogs / cats / other animals to digest.


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

thats what it was cottage cheese ok thank you for clearing that up, but is there any health benefits to giving her goats milk or the yogurt, or jsut a suplement


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

mypitgia said:


> thats what it was cottage cheese ok thank you for clearing that up, but is there any health benefits to giving her goats milk or the yogurt, or jsut a suplement


Goats milk is high in fat / protein so it will put bulk on your dog if you are looking to add weight.

Yogurt will help in the digestion process it helps to keep the good / bad bacteria the stomach needs for digestion. In you and your dog

What type of supplement(s) are you speaking about? There are many!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

If I have a dog with a sensitive stomach, would it be good to give him yogurt then?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

k8nkane said:


> If I have a dog with a sensitive stomach, would it be good to give him yogurt then?


Yes it would be very good. You wanna start with a tablespoon then as the dogs system gets use to the yogurt you can add as much as you like


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

I meant is milk used as a supplement not along with supplements sorry for the mix up... But the milk can be used to build muscle and make her stronger is basically jay I'm asking.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

mypitgia said:


> I meant is milk used as a supplement not along with supplements sorry for the mix up... But the milk can be used to build muscle and make her stronger is basically jay I'm asking.


How old is the dog you are worried about building muscles on? 
Milk is a protein that will help build and animal to be stronger but you need to work the animal out to build muscle.

Does this answer your question?


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes I just wanted to make sure that she would not get sick from the milk if
it wouldn't be doing much more than the water... She is 9 months old she's slim I don't want a big dog but I want her to get as much nutrition now while she is growing and very active because she burns off alot of energy swimming or running in the park I currently feed her innova puppy food mice wil wet wellness puppy food and give her some nutri cal evey other day (only about a table spoon)


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh she is 9 months and weighs about 50 pounds


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Cows Milk is really hard on a dogs stomach. I would just play with her, until she's a year, that's enough of a workout for a growing puppy. After she's a year there is a ton of different things you can do to work her out, like a spring pole, flirt pole etc. The yogurt really does help if your dog has an upset stomach, or diarrhea, but you only give her a small amount mixed in with her food once a day. Or it can make things worse because dogs have a hard time digesting dairy products. We used cottage cheese on Tiva's food because she wouldn't eat. With permission from our vet, and it bulked her a little. But your dog is still growing, so shes going to seem perfect sized one day, and then thin and gangly the next. It's just part of the puppy phase.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

mypitgia said:


> Yes I just wanted to make sure that she would not get sick from the milk if
> it wouldn't be doing much more than the water... She is 9 months old she's slim I don't want a big dog but I want her to get as much nutrition now while she is growing and very active because she burns off alot of energy swimming or running in the park I currently feed her innova puppy food mice wil wet wellness puppy food and give her some nutri cal evey other day (only about a table spoon)


Well first off stop wasting the NutriCal .. Keep it for that rainey day when she is not feeling good. 
I add Goats Milk to my dogs meals daily. I also add yogurt. I have one Presa that does not keep weight on well so it does help to sustain his weight & My new Mali she is so high energy so I give her the Goats Milk at night to make her have to sleep on that FAT she just drank.

At 9 MONTHS just allow her to grow naturally, but you can if you wanna add the Goats Milk / yogurt... She should do fine on it


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

I work ata dog daycare and we make a cultured buttermilk we give to dogs who refuse to eat. It has probiotics and major calories. Ive been thinking about giving it to max full time because it seems to help his digestion and he seriously burns calories. any thoughts?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

BmoreTrue said:


> I work ata dog daycare and we make a cultured buttermilk we give to dogs who refuse to eat. It has probiotics and major calories. Ive been thinking about giving it to max full time because it seems to help his digestion and he seriously burns calories. any thoughts?


Cant give any thoughts to it w/o knowing...

Do you guys culture your own buttermilk or you guys just use buttermillk purchased? 
What are the ingredients? 
Is it made from Cows Milk? Goats Milk? Soy Milk?


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Last time I took Argos to the vet (few weeks ago), he recommended that I start to add powdered milk to his food while he is a puppy, to encourage healthy, strong bone development. I've been putting a tablespoon onto his kibble and adding a touch of water to make it stick, I've seen no problems so far.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Aczdreign said:


> Last time I took Argos to the vet (few weeks ago), he recommended that I start to add powdered milk to his food while he is a puppy, to encourage healthy, strong bone development. I've been putting a tablespoon onto his kibble and adding a touch of water to make it stick, I've seen no problems so far.


What kind of MILK did your VET tell you to get?
What MILK did you get your dog?


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

At work we have cultured buttermilk (purchased from a store) and whole milk. It's mixed 1 part buttermilk and 4 parts whole milk. Flipped upside down once and sat in the window for a few days. Nasty as heck but the dogs love it.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> What kind of MILK did your VET tell you to get?
> What MILK did you get your dog?


What's with all the caps?
I've been adding a tablespoon of powdered milk to Argos' food for over a month now. My vet explained that, though milk can and will upset a dog's intestinal tract, the powdered milk is concentrated to the point that the benefit from the calcium (etc) would outweigh the potential for stomach upset. He advised me to stop if any abnormalities develop, but there have yet to be any.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Aczdreign said:


> What's with all the caps?
> I've been adding a tablespoon of powdered milk to Argos' food for over a month now. My vet explained that, though milk can and will upset a dog's intestinal tract, the powdered milk is concentrated to the point that the benefit from the calcium (etc) would outweigh the potential for stomach upset. He advised me to stop if any abnormalities develop, but there have yet to be any.


First off I do that ALL the time in posting if you look you will see it in many of my post. 
Second buy calcium tablets much better for your dog and wont cause digestion problem. 
Goats milk has a better calcium count then cows milk since it goes through to many processing. 
But hey to each there own. I just dont want someone to get something and have problems with there dog b/c of lack of information. so I give both sides.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> First off I do that ALL the time in posting if you look you will see it in many of my post.
> Second buy calcium tablets much better for your dog and wont cause digestion problem.
> Goats milk has a better calcium count then cows milk since it goes through to many processing.
> But hey to each there own. I just dont want someone to get something and have problems with there dog b/c of lack of information. so I give both sides.


No, that's good advice, thanks. What mg count would you recommend, and are human health supplements okay?
See, my vet is an elderly gentleman is very oldfashioned when it comes to his care tips, so everything has to be taken with a grain of salt and a glance at more modern technology. He recommended the powdered milk because the dog would get a full serving of calcium, A, and D in a teaspoon sprinkled on his food, rather than a cup of milk soaking it down.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Aczdreign said:


> No, that's good advice, thanks. What mg count would you recommend, and are human health supplements okay?
> See, my vet is an elderly gentleman is very oldfashioned when it comes to his care tips, so everything has to be taken with a grain of salt and a glance at more modern technology. He recommended the powdered milk because the dog would get a full serving of calcium, A, and D in a teaspoon sprinkled on his food, rather than a cup of milk soaking it down.


Calcium = You want to give 1/4 of the dosage until they are 6 months then move to 1/2 dosage .. once over a 1 yr old a full dosage. 
- I tablet you will break in 4s.


----------

